# let's see your 3d set up



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1454148


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is my 2010 Hoyt Contender Elite.


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bow Madness Xl


----------



## archerypeck (Apr 30, 2010)

how did you get that stabliser so angled


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

schmel_me said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1454148


x2.


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

I use a b-stinger double v-bar mount use the left side for the 15 " vbar an the right side for my front stabilizer an I adjust the angle as needed from there.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is mine 

Athens exceed 54 pounds 29 inch draw 305 grain carbon express mauch5 arrows stokerized stabalizer black gold ascent sight.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

That Athens looks Badd-A $ $


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Hoyt Pro Elite


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

nccrutch said:


> That Athens looks Badd-A $ $


x 2


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

Maxxis 31 and CRX 35 LD


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice apex 89


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here ya go, mine, 2010 Martin Shadowcat, 28"[email protected]#







My wifes, 2011 PSE Chaos.25"[email protected]#


----------



## BOW TECH MAN (Mar 28, 2011)

Elite XLR


----------



## Andre Wade (Sep 18, 2012)

Ttf


----------



## MPerkins (Jul 8, 2009)

*3-D rig*

My new creed....can't wait!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Here's my 3D bow for this year along with my hunting bow. The all black bow is getting a makeover very soon and will look completely different


----------



## Jette (Mar 26, 2011)

Here is mine. 







View attachment 1558526


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stoo (Nov 22, 2010)

Hunter class, 2012 Strother Moxie.
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

3D bow and Hunting bow. Both are in sig.


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

2012 Carbon Matrix


----------



## SARIT (Jan 6, 2012)

2012 Elite pure


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

my vector 35


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

If I showed you ,then I would have to kill ya.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's my current 3D rig. Once I get my VE+ this will be backup.....


----------



## SynapsesFire (Mar 25, 2008)

View attachment 1561631


2013 PSE Supra Max


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*bow*

Here is my chrome target tribute set at 60lbs and 28.5" I'm shooting 26.3" goldtip x cutter pro's that weigh 354 grains.
I am still undecided as to which stabilizer setup I should use so I will post pics of both. Maybe you guys could help lol.
I'm torn between using the vendetta enforcer setup or the fuse blades. Which ones would you go with. They shoot just about the same. Just down to picking which one looks better on it now lol. The vendetta does have more adjustability though. Thanks Brad


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice color choice, you don't see many of those.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

dschonbrun said:


> Nice color choice, you don't see many of those.


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

Vector Turbo


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

hoytshooter16 said:


> Vector Turbo


Always love to see a Hogg father sight. Definitely one of the best on the market.


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

bowtechlx said:


> Always love to see a Hogg father sight. Definitely one of the best on the market.


Couldn't agree more. Made the switch from CBE & Axcel (both great sights) to the Hogg Father & Boss Hogg. BH is on my vector 32 hunting rig and I couldn't be happier. I also used this Vector Turbo set up (minus stabs) on a rut hunt and killed with it. Awesome sights!


----------



## darrylwt (Oct 20, 2005)

Here is mine!!


----------

